# Kernel Menuconfig not making config files

## Melorn1

I've been trying to recompile my kernel.  I've looked around the 

forums and net a bit and did not find much.

it's 2.6.28

I use "make menuconfig".

I go through and set everything, save it as "first.config", then exit

and save.

I type "make && make modules_install" and it outputs:

gmp linux # make && make modules_install

  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/conf

scripts/kconfig/conf -s arch/x86/Kconfig

***

*** You have not yet configured your kernel!

*** (missing kernel .config file)

***

*** Please run some configurator (e.g. "make oldconfig" or

*** "make menuconfig" or "make xconfig").

***

make[2]: *** [silentoldconfig] Error 1

make[1]: *** [silentoldconfig] Error 2

make: *** No rule to make target `include/config/auto.conf', needed by `include/config/kernel.release'.  Stop.

gmp linux #

I've reloaded my config in menuconfig, which seems to have not saved the settings I chose.

I've unmerged gentoo-sources, and re emerged them.

I was able to get it to compile by saving my config as .config .... but the kernel doesn't have the settings and kernel panics when it cant locate VFS on hd3,3 ...(no idea)

Any suggestions would be appreciated, I usually use genkernel and remove the extras.

----------

## krovisser

when you run menuconfig, make changes and hit exit or whatever, it asks you if you want to save. You don't have to save it to another name. It saves it as ".config" by default.

Which is what make uses when you make it.

If you don't need more than one config, just leave it as .config.

The error when it boots means that you don't have the correct driver for your IDE/SATA bus in the kernel.

----------

## Melorn1

Well, its either not saving the settings, or not loading them.  If I exit and reload the .config, the settings don't change.

I don't recall it not being able to use renamed config files before.

----------

## krovisser

 *Melorn1 wrote:*   

> Well, its either not saving the settings, or not loading them.  If I exit and reload the .config, the settings don't change.
> 
> I don't recall it not being able to use renamed config files before.

 

Are you root when you do this? Also, did you symlink the linux src directory and are you working in that directory? Did you try comparing a "cat" of the .config before and after you edit it?

----------

## Melorn1

I was root, in the symlinked directory.  No i did not.

I unmerged the sources and deleted the symlink and sources dir for a second time.  added the symlink useflag to make.conf, reemerged.

Last time I made the symlink myself, but it showed the same permissions.

It works now and I don't know why.  Should I change the title to solved even though I don't know why its fixed?

Originally, menuconfig was saving neither the alternate first.config or .config

----------

## pappy_mcfae

You usually need to use the command make defconfig when you're starting fresh with a kernel. The reason why it suddenly started to work is most likely because make silentoldconfig was running at the same time. It more or less makes the defconfig on the fly.

If you'd like, you can take a look at one of my seed kernels and adapt it for yourself. They are built for speed.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

